# SDC drove me from Cali to NYC claims ex-Uber engineer



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

*Self-driving car drove me from California to New York, claims ex-Uber engineer*

Tue 18 Dec 2018 08.00 EST
Anthony Levandowski, the controversial engineer at the heart of a lawsuit between Uber and Waymo, claims to have built an automated car that drove from San Francisco to New York without any human intervention.

The 3,099-mile journey started on 26 October on the Golden Gate Bridge, and finished nearly four days later on the George Washington Bridge in Manhattan.

The car, a modified Toyota Prius, used only video cameras, computers and basic digital maps to make the cross-country trip.

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...avelled-over-3000-miles-in-a-self-driving-car


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Levandowski also does a lot of srooms.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

We'll believe anything that snake says.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

No. Levendowski simply has no credibility.
I'm almost certain a army crew did something similar 40+ years ago.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Without any human interaction? How did they solve the problem of filling up the gas tank? Also, was Uber licensed to operate autonomous vehicles in all the states that they crossed?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Without any human interaction? How did they solve the problem of filling up the gas tank? Also, was Uber licensed to operate autonomous vehicles in all the states that they crossed?


Levendowski is no longer associated with anyone but Levendowski. I was thinking he's going to get a few tickets as well. He can probably afford to pay though.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

That guy must really think people are stupid.

As taken from the article,


> Pronto.AI will not be selling Levandowski's new technology in a self-driving vehicle, nor using it for passenger cars at all. Instead, it will form the basis of an advanced driver assistance system (ADAS) called Copilot, offering lane keeping, cruise control and collision avoidance for commercial semi-trucks. Similar technology is already available for some luxury cars, notably Tesla's Autopilot, and it requires an alert human driver to pay attention at all times.


If the "new technology" worked as he stated it did when he said it would have worked fine even without him in the car, then he would be selling it as an actual SDC system.

By his own admission he's saying SDC's will never work but the software can be used as driver-assist technology, working in conjunction with a human driver as human drivers will never be taken out of cars or people will die.


----------

